# Goggles: Anon Helix vs Smith Phenom



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I wouldn't pay $125 for the Phenoms. You almost might as well throw down $60 more for the I/O goggles.

I have a pair of Smith Evolve Phenoms that I got at Marshalls for $40. A fair price for them NEW would probably be $60-$80. $125 is ridiculous.

Look at some Anons. You might like the Hawkeye at around $80


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

You can usually find phenoms for much lower than retail. I got a pair off WM last season for 45 bucks


----------



## lazymej (Feb 8, 2009)

I live in Canada and unfortunately stuff tends to be overpriced here.

What do you think of the Anon Helix's?


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

lazymej said:


> I live in Canada and unfortunately stuff tends to be overpriced here.


:thumbsdown: 

If you think Canada is overpriced try living in Iceland!
A island in the middle of nowhere! 

New boards here run you about 1000$
and that's the low end stuff, withouut bindings!

End of rant.


----------



## lazymej (Feb 8, 2009)

oskar said:


> :thumbsdown:
> 
> If you think Canada is overpriced try living in Iceland!
> A island in the middle of nowhere!
> ...


Ok you win 

No one has any opinions on the Anon Helix?

I'm also thinking about the Anon Realms at $125.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

I have the Helix, only used them on a mountain once though; had no problems whatsoever. Not exactly exceptional glasses, but I don't think you'll find anything better at that price.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

my brother has te helix and i have smith phenoms......i just tried his on......and i have to say i like my phenoms more....maybe just cuz im used to them. but they are comfier in my opinion and in my opinion again better feild of vision! so defintly worth the jump for the phenoms, and im from canada too so i understand the price thing, although i did get mine on sale for 80 bucks they were regular price 130....


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol. I'll sell you my Phenoms right now for $130 Canadian. I'll even throw in a extra lens!


----------



## lazymej (Feb 8, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Lol. I'll sell you my Phenoms right now for $130 Canadian. I'll even throw in a extra lens!


Haha no thanks, goggles are something I'd rather get new (sweat etc). I figured I'll go to the store and try a bunch on then find out what I like the most. Then I'll buy it on eBay for way cheaper


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

lazymej said:


> Haha no thanks, goggles are something I'd rather get new (sweat etc). I figured I'll go to the store and try a bunch on then find out what I like the most. Then I'll buy it on eBay for way cheaper


My son and I got the Helix. Fits great, not too expensive. You can get them for 59.99 with one lense (at my resort anyway...) or 74.99 with 2 lenses(SportsExpert / SportChek) (in Canada). I checked Ebay and there wasn't any deal worth it at the time...


----------



## lazymej (Feb 8, 2009)

SimonB said:


> My son and I got the Helix. Fits great, not too expensive. You can get them for 59.99 with one lense (at my resort anyway...) or 74.99 with 2 lenses(SportsExpert / SportChek) (in Canada). I checked Ebay and there wasn't any deal worth it at the time...


Merci pour les informations. I actually got the Helix with 2 lenses for $70 last week but I'm planning to take it back so I can get something else.


----------

